# New Xikar Xi3 Cutter



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Couldn't resist. Picked up a new Xikar Xi3 cutter in Carbon Fiber trim at about half retail and a Stingray case for it on eBay (I love cases for my cutters - see below). I thought my old Xi1 was good, but the Xi3 is even better:​








Here's most of my current cutters 
- still a few more cheapies floating around elsewhere that didn't make the photo op:








Top row: Cuban Crafters Perfect, Cuban Crafters double U, 
Cuban Crafters Euro slim w/ glove leather sleeve, Antique Copper finish heavy-duty no-name, 
Amazon cheapie (bought mainly for leather sleeve now with CC Euro)
Bottom row: Xikar Xi3 Carbon w/ Stingray case, Xikar Xi1 Titanium w/ Xikar leather case, 
the old reliable from the 90's w/ leather case, Montecristo slim w/ MC leather sleeve​


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice..I'm thinkin about a new cutter..But can't pull the trigger .

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Nice..I'm thinkin about a new cutter..But can't pull the trigger.


Not sure if that was meant to be as funny as it is. But, LOL either way!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I have the Xi3 Carbon Fiber and the Xi3 Titanium. Amazing cutters, both of them. That Stingray case is FANCY!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It wasn't but I'm glad you got a laugh.. I keep adding one to my cart, then think I just don't have enough tobacco and order a few tins or another box. Guess I'll just make do with the half dozen I have left . My nephew is getting into cigars and I gave him a few.

It's good for the soul to deny yourself once in awhile..lol.. 
It makes me feel like Ghandi..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> It's good for the soul to deny yourself once in awhile..lol..
> It makes me feel like Ghandi..


lol. I'm on a spending freeze for Q4. Started like the last week of September. Wondering if I'm gonna make it!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

nice cutters!


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm still waiting on that damn XO cutter to come out from them.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> lol. I'm on a spending freeze for Q4. Started like the last week of September. Wondering if I'm gonna make it!












Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

ForceofWill said:


> I'm still waiting on that damn XO cutter to come out from them.


I got a close look-see at the IPCPR show. Pretty cool. I'm sure I'll have to have one eventually.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

I got the Xi1 Titanium cutter w/out the leather case. Bought if from a local B&M on a whim. Spent a lot of money for the thing but it's been great. The slide action hangs up from time to time tho.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I had a chance to play with Xikar "NEW" XO Cutter last weekend with all the gears, it did not make me say I have to have one of these. It has a 90-100 buck MSRP Price so I think it will now be high on people must have accessory list.

Honestly I still love my $15.00 Cuban Crafter best. I had owned one of the XI2 Cutter that has a sandblast finish, but use the same blade as the other Xikar in the series but with a reasonable price point.

The thing I love about the Cuban Crafter over all the other cutters I owned is I do not need reading glasses to use it. I have cut maybe some where between 100-200 Cigar with it, and it does a great job for someone who many time is without the aid of reading classes.

As we age our close up eyesight deminishs so I ruined a few good Cigar with the other cutters.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> I had a chance to play with Xikar "NEW" XO Cutter last weekend with all the gears, it did not make me say I have to have one of these. It has a 90-100 buck MSRP Price so I think it will now be high on people must have accessory list.
> 
> Honestly I still love my $15.00 Cuban Crafter best. I had owned one of the XI2 Cutter that has a sandblast finish, but use the same blade as the other Xikar in the series but with a reasonable price point.
> 
> ...


Yeah i dropped $110 for mine at the local B&M. Normally i like to research my s**t but i also like to drop random dimes on my local business's. It's hard keeping a business thriving in this day in age of the internet, so i throw dumb money their way at times.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

$110 for the new cutter. I guess it makes sense, but it'll be a long time before I get one!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

StogieNinja said:


> $110 for the new cutter. I guess it makes sense, but it'll be a long time before I get one!


Hey, the Xi3 Carbon I was crowing about lists for $129.99. But I picked it up for $67.99 delivered, about half MSRP. It may be a while before we see a new introduction discounted like that. But, eventually it will be.


----------



## greenlife (Sep 13, 2019)

*Xikar Xi3 sheath*

Hi!

This is my first post and I would like to ask you guys if it is true that after registering on the Xikar.com official website they will indeed send me the leather stingray sheath for my newly purchased Xi3 carbon fiber cutter?

I registered on their website and they sent me an e mail saying that 3 weeks later I shall receive this sheath.

Any feedback/confirmation please?

Thanks!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

greenlife said:


> Hi!
> 
> This is my first post and I would like to ask you guys if it is true that after registering on the Xikar.com official website they will indeed send me the leather stingray sheath for my newly purchased Xi3 carbon fiber cutter?
> 
> ...


No they don't send out stingray cases; you'll have to buy that. The freebies are just a thin leather sleeve.


----------



## greenlife (Sep 13, 2019)

curmudgeonista said:


> No they don't send out stingray cases; you'll have to buy that. The freebies are just a thin leather sleeve.


Hi!

This is a quote from the e mail I received from them:

"If you have registered a XIKAR cutter or a qualifying XIKAR lighter you should receive your FREE custom fitted leather sheath within 3 weeks!"

What do you think? Is it another model or the one we see on the internet?

Thanks!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

greenlife said:


> Hi!
> 
> This is a quote from the e mail I received from them:
> 
> ...


Like I said, the feebie is a simple leather sleeve (or call it a sheath - same thing)...









That's not a stingray case - they go for about $30 if you want to buy one.


----------



## greenlife (Sep 13, 2019)

curmudgeonista said:


> Like I said, the feebie is a simple leather sleeve (or call it a sheath - same thing)...
> 
> View attachment 258432
> 
> ...


Ok!

Anyway, this one is in pure leather, right?

I think it will do the trick...

I will see when I will receive it if it satisfies me, otherwise I will go ahead and buy the stingray.

Btw, any feedback regarding this freebie? Is it strong enough..??

Thanks again!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

greenlife said:


> I will see when I will receive it...


BINGO! That answers all your questions.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

curmudgeonista said:


> Couldn't resist. Picked up a new Xikar Xi3 cutter in Carbon Fiber trim at about half retail and a Stingray case for it on eBay (I love cases for my cutters - see below). I thought my old Xi1 was good, but the Xi3 is even better:​
> View attachment 95081
> 
> 
> ...


I love the xi1, how is the xi3 better?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

jmt8706 said:


> I love the xi1, how is the xi3 better?


The stainless steel body of the Xi3 is a little more substantial than the alloy body of the Xi1, and the selection of Xi3 handles available makes them more interesting (IMO). But they both work equally well.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

I love xikar cutters I got 3 xi2,2 xi1 and the flat carbon fiber guillotine cutter the flat 1 is my favorite by far I always wanted the xi3 but I figured since the 1 and 2 are basically the same I should wait to find 1 at a real good price


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

i think their cutters are great. torches not so much in my opinion.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Navistar said:


> i think their cutters are great. torches not so much in my opinion.












Absolutely love this combo from them, has never let me down. Wish I had a couple more but sadly from my understanding they are not making the combo anymore (have not researched to verify)

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## greenlife (Sep 13, 2019)

curmudgeonista said:


> Like I said, the feebie is a simple leather sleeve (or call it a sheath - same thing)...
> 
> View attachment 258432
> 
> ...


Hi!

I finally got my Xikar Stingray Sheath but it feels so tight with the cutter inside of it and the smell and touch is more rubber than leather... I don't know what to think about it but it's true also that it's the first time ever I see&touch a stingray leather product.

Was it also your feeling guys when you received it??


----------

